
Perfect software versus economic reality (2014) - exolymph
https://journal.dedasys.com/2014/09/24/perfect-software-versus-economic-reality/
======
PaulHoule
Evil incarnate.

The cheap way to do things is to do it right the first time.

Screwing up is expensive.

